# Need a specific cooling solution for graphics card



## hanuman.rajpurohit (Apr 19, 2014)

My friend is trying to do crossfire with 2powercolor graphics card. He need a cooling solution particularly for his graphics cards.

Does somebody help with such a fan or cooler which cools the grphis card.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2014)

Which model of GPU?


----------

